# Playdates for kids in alexandria?



## panshami (Jul 16, 2011)

hello everyone, 

im a returning egyptian after 8 yrs living overseas, and it feels like im an expat myself :focus: my DS is 5 yrs old and find it difficult to communicate with egy kids because of language among other stuff..so if any english speaking mums is around alex i'd appreciate arranging playdates , also i have a 6month girl


----------

